# Give us a kiss!



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not every etb out there is mean.

My girl Ursula is an absolute sweet heart.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL! Nice!! Don't get used to smooching...cuz she won't!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol. nice pic. wouldnt let her in my bed though


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet scary son of a bitch nice green though


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

RABIES!

lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You forgot to post the pic right after that one.... You know the one where she is latched onto your nose..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

She's never even struck at me, actually. The most I've gotten outta here is a few huffy hisses when I'm prying her from her branch.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

psychofish said:


> You forgot to post the pic right after that one.... You know the one where she is latched onto your nose..:laugh:


That was ha-larry-us! Exactly what I was thinking!


----------

